# ربان سفينى



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2008)

*الهى يسوع سأبحر الان واخل بالعمق لالقى شباكى        فلا تتركنى وحدى

الشيطان يعدوا خلفى بقوه  لكن انت ناصرى ورافع رأسى

 كيف أبحر بدونك . والامواج عاليه متلاطمه .. كيف أبحر بدونك

يارب مد يداك الحنونه واجذبنى . وراك فاجرى . جدد حياتى قلبلى وفكرى

 وشفاعتك يا أم النور ويانا ويانا على طول

 هنرنم ونقول يا بتول طوباك يا زينه البشريه

والكل هيفرح ويقول ,, العدرا شفاعتها قويه

 لن أبحر بدون يسوع حقا لن أبحر

هنصلى وبكل خشوع ,,, باراده وبهمه قويه

دا الهنا الغالى يسوع ,, فدانا بحبه *​​​[/b]​[/color][/size][/center]


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> هنصلى وبكل خشوع ,,, باراده وبهمه قويه
> 
> دا الهنا الغالى يسوع ,, فدانا بحبه


*آمين شكرا لك حبيبي...*
*الرب يبارك ايام حياتك...*


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين شكرا لك حبيبي...*
> *الرب يبارك ايام حياتك...*


*شكـــرا

للمرور رائع جدا


ســلام ونعـــــمه*


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...


*شكـــرا
للمرور الرائع جدا
ســلام ونعـــــمه*


----------



## DODY2010 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي علي الصلاه الرائعه


----------



## النهيسى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

dody2010 قال:


> ميرسي علي الصلاه الرائعه


شكرا جدا جدا الرب يباركك​


----------



## أرزنا (19 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام المسيح

امين الرب معكم دائما في بحر الحياة


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> امين الرب معكم دائما في بحر الحياة


شكرا للمرور الغالى الرب يباركك​


----------

